# Feed up with anubias black algae



## sir.tie (Aug 28, 2016)

All the leaves get covered in this black algae and I don't know what to do with it anymore. I tried to trim it and treat with flourish excel but nothing works. I run co2 and have moderate light with dual t5 regular and the tank is 46 gallons. Is there anyway to get read of it?



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Less light. I see in your second picture several leaves that don't have the algae- and they are shaded by other leaves. My suggestion is put a piece of window screen or clear plastic just over the area of anubias to cut some light, see if it helps before making a permanent change to your lighting.

Bump: Mine had similar appearance- until I cut back a little on the photoperiod and got some floaters. See the newest leaf on the left didn't have the black algae. I was never able to remove it from the older afflicted leaves so gradually just cut them off as new foliage grew in.


----------

